# Japan Market convertible blower/pusher.



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a vague memory of a discussion about this once before… perhaps. Sorry if this is a repost.
https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k303933820


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> I have a vague memory of a discussion about this once before… perhaps. Sorry if this is a repost.
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k303933820


They haven't really being discussed as blower/pusher but juts a blade for a later Yamaha snowblower.
What I learned about them is that the come set up for it from the factory and are not the same model as the ones that are just snowblowers. They seem to have longer wheel base to counterweight the blade and they are also fitted with 'power steering'


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Like you mention the memory is going. It was a while back someone was talking about using a blade on a snow blower and I posted a photo I found (below). I was a little surprised to find a manufactured one at the time. Seems now there are a few companies popping up selling them.

One such company - - > https://slushplow.com/product/sp34-34-inch-plow-2/


----------

